# lake juliette



## farm7729 (Jun 12, 2009)

are there any restrictions on bowfishing lake juliette? Just wondering as it is a public lake but a Georgia Power cooling lake.


----------



## S Adams (Jun 13, 2009)

*Lake juliette*



farm7729 said:


> are there any restrictions on bowfishing lake juliette? Just wondering as it is a public lake but a Georgia Power cooling lake.



I have been one time and have talked  to Georgia Power and DNR,They said as long as you go by the reg and DO NOT DUMP YOUR FISH IN OR AROUND THE LAKE.


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 13, 2009)

sweet thanks for the info


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 16, 2009)

Can you shoot at night there, I thought you had to be out at sunset?


----------



## S Adams (Jun 16, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Can you shoot at night there, I thought you had to be out at sunset?



Iam not sure about shooting at night,we shot in the day time for gar


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 17, 2009)

Ya'll been killin any?  I really didnt think there were that many gar in that lake. I know one things for sure you wont have to worry about not bein able to see! That water's always clear.


----------



## S Adams (Jun 17, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Ya'll been killin any?  I really didnt think there were that many gar in that lake. I know one things for sure you wont have to worry about not bein able to see! That water's always clear.



we only went two time and real didnt have much luck,but everybody
that pole fish the lake said they see some big gar all over the place


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 17, 2009)

thats cool. might be worth the shot then!  Dang sure cant kill'm if you dont go!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jun 18, 2009)

Tennessee fans aren't allowed


----------



## S Adams (Jun 18, 2009)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> thats cool. might be worth the shot then!  Dang sure cant kill'm if you dont go!!!!!


Well good luck,and lets see some pic


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 18, 2009)

yall are right about that water, it is crystal clear. I went out there turkey hunting with my dad a couple years ago and we saw gar all around the banks. And as for the Tennessee comment Im just gonna keep my mouth shut. Our new coach talks enough junk for all tennesse fans. I havent decided if thats a good thing or bad thing yet


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 18, 2009)

Im also new to this whole bowfishing thing but would really like to get into some good fish. So if anyone wants to try out Juliette one weekend this summer just let me know, Im only a little over an hour away.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 19, 2009)

We're headin down to Blackshear Sat Night. hoping to fill the trash can up! even the bottom of the boat would be nice!!!!!!


----------



## timothyroland (Jun 19, 2009)

i dont think you have to be off there i night i now people who have been over there pole fishing at night


----------



## S Adams (Jun 19, 2009)

timothyroland said:


> i dont think you have to be off there i night i now people who have been over there pole fishing at night



I don't know if they will like a generator runing and all the lights?


----------



## timothyroland (Jun 20, 2009)

you cant get that close to the plant and the lake is big enough to get away from the camp ground and not really bother anybody


----------



## farm7729 (Jun 20, 2009)

sounds like a good place to give a shot


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 7, 2009)

I live about 5 miles from the lake. Plenty of Gar swimming during the day time. I have fished at night but haven't bowfished at night. It shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jul 7, 2009)

we tried it this past sat bight. we tried one cove with no luck, so we moved to a diffrent spot, I went to crank the genny up and the dang rope broke!!!!! So needless to say our night came to hault!!!  We'll be back though.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Sep 3, 2009)

Me and my brother shoot it all the time. In the past 2 years we havent seen as many fish as we use to. You can hun't it @ night all you want. We saw alot of beavers one night and asked the GW abput shooting them and they said as long as small game season is in it's fine. So the next night we shot 2 of them 56lbs & a 80lb. If you are going to shoot one I would reccomend taking an old arrow w/ a broad head on it b/c a fish arrow wont penetrate deep enough. It is good pratice for gators, you have to be sneaky to get up close enough to shoot. Also they have always tried to get in the boat w/ us after they are hit w/ the fish arrow. I only shot mine to have it mounted I probally wont kill anymore.


----------



## Swamp Star (Sep 4, 2009)

Im Hunter/Mason's bro and i/ we can tell ya that lake sucks pretty bad now we used to have nights were your fingers would bleed you could shot so much now if you shot 10-15 times you've had yourself a good night. the beavers are fun till you gotta hit um in the head with a hammer to get um off the boat that'll give ya that pick me up at 4 in the mornin.

break-n-wings give us a hollar well go shot it up with ya one night just for the fun of it.


----------

